# Anyone use fabric protector SPRAY on a carseat?



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Wondering if this is a valid idea? I have some leftover fabric protection spray from an upholstery job I did around Christmas time.. My sister is sending me a Truefit carseat in Monet which has dark pink flowers, but the background appears to be beige or very light pink.

I am assuming the fabric spray would help the fabric stay nice longer, but it may be that the factory presprays them.. so it might be redundant.. or there might be health issues with spraying it? My sister had to order the carseat shipped to her, and then she will turn around and ship it to me.. so it might take a few weeks to get here, but I am not due until June so there is time for any fumes, etc to wear off I would think.. when I redid my chairs it was dry in a couple of hours and didn't stink within a day or so.

Just trying to figure out a way to keep the cover nice longer as she will be in it for YEARS.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

TrueFit manufacture will tell you not to, as they are treated with a flame retardants. The general rule is not wash on gentle with mild detergent and hang dry, and not to use anything else. If you do treat it, be sure to take it off the seat when you spray to be sure you don't get any spray on the harnessing which could affect the integrity of the harness strength. Now, all that said, my DD and DS have both used a Britax CowMooflauge seat that is white/tan and black, and it does get grungy but I just toss it the wash and it has always come out clean, even now nearly 5 years old!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, the covers wash well, so no need to treat with anything


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Those fabric protector sprays are dangerous for people's health. My mind is blanking right now on the details, but do a quick google search, and it'll come up.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

The TrueFit cover is very easy to remove and wash, and mine has washed up very well (including food, spit-up, drool, etc). It's machine washable and dries pretty quick (I do have sporty blue, not Monet). One of my favorite True-fit features is that you can take the cover off without taking the carseat out or changing the strap setting at all.

I'd skip the fabric protector personally, I don't like her laying on chemicals like that (even if they've offgassed) and it really doesn't seem necessary. Do plan on washing the cover occasionally, but it's super easy - drop in washer with a bit of mild detergent, hang to dry (mine dries in about 3-4 hours if I can hang it outside, overnight in my basement, or about an hour on "fluff no heat" in my drier if I plan poorly....)


----------

